# To buy in uk or Cyprus (car)



## Habibi2007 (Apr 21, 2012)

We were wondering what the second hand market was like in Cyprus regarding cars, at present we have a Saab Turbo Sport which is my husbands pride and joy but we dont think would be appropriate to ship over when we move as we would like to be a bit adventurous and go off road, would it be worth buying a small 4x4 over here and ship it over or would be be able to get a decent one over in Cyprus for a decent price I suppose you have to way up the difference between the shipping costs and the price of the car we would like to buy a car at least 18months-2 years old Any info most welcome
Thanks
Ps 
Any information about buying cars old or new welcome


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Habibi2007 said:


> We were wondering what the second hand market was like in Cyprus regarding cars, at present we have a Saab Turbo Sport which is my husbands pride and joy but we dont think would be appropriate to ship over when we move as we would like to be a bit adventurous and go off road, would it be worth buying a small 4x4 over here and ship it over or would be be able to get a decent one over in Cyprus for a decent price I suppose you have to way up the difference between the shipping costs and the price of the car we would like to buy a car at least 18months-2 years old Any info most welcome
> Thanks
> Ps
> Any information about buying cars old or new welcome


Hi
there is a thread already on this site with plenty of information that may answer your question.
It cant be too far away as it was being commented on not long ago


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have bumped the thread for you. should now be near the top


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm in the process of looking for a double cab in the UK to ship over, the prices seem a lot cheaper in the UK even when the cost of shipping and re-registration are taken in to account. A double cab counts as dual use so is cheaper to register and tax.


----------

